# new bow



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't decide on what bow to get. I went to santa fe archery this weekend and shot the z7 extreme, z7 magnum, and the bowtech destroyer 350. I have been shooting a bowtech blackhawk for the past 7 years and its only 26 inches axle to axle. I really like the compact bows but I liked all the bows I shot. The magnum was very nice but i dont think Ill like it in the field. So I can't decide between the extreme and the destroyer. Any extra thoughts on use in the field with these bows?


----------



## fishdad (Aug 16, 2005)

I have been shooting a Destroyer 350 for one year. It is a great bow, however it is a difficult bow to master. The short brace height allows no room for poor form. If you can hold it all together she will reward you with speed and quietness. I took it to Africa and whacked nine animals in six days. I took five whitetail deer, a turkey, a pig, and three exotics during the fall season... it is a Destroyer. I was shooting a Mathews DXT ( short axle to axle ) prior to this. It was a great bow and possibly a little more accurate inside 40 yards. I just didn't like the after shot vibration. I added a string stop and this helped, but I really like the dead-in-hand feel of the Bowtech bows. I have ordered a Bowtech Invasion to check out its performance. You might consider this bow. It has a 7" brace height and is shorter axle to axle than the Destroyer 350. Almost as fast. I wouldn't trade my Destroyer for anything else thus far.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Dont rule out the Hoyt Carbon Element.


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

if you liked them both equally, go for the cheaper one. that will leave more $ for accessories!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Draw each one, close your eyes and let her rip. Which ever one feels more natural and comfortable ...thats the one.


----------

